# Mechanical damage to tree roots



## GottaCut (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm looking for information on what to do with an ornamental crabapple, ornamental cherry, and a japanese maple who have suffered serious root damage to one side. My customer had to replace a sewer line and the company that began the repairs dug a trench UNDER the canopy only a couple feet away from the trunk. This was done almost two weeks ago and we are in drought conditions. The leaves feel about as dry as notebook paper and are beginning to wilt. The trench has been refilled so the roots are not exposed anymore. I was hoping I could get some suggestions for root feeding (what chemicals/application method).

Also the trees are in serious need of a canopy cleaning, terrible water sprouts and "temporary" branches throughout.

Sorry I can't be more specific on what variety the trees are, but they are about 15-20 years old.

I appreciate any help!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 8, 2012)

On these small ornamentals I do full soil amendment and do pneumatic till and amendment of the soil and use a growth hormone product that will stimulate fine root growth.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Jul 9, 2012)

and I wouldn't prune anything off until you are sure that the tree is recovering.


----------



## Raintree (Jul 10, 2012)

Above advice is sound, keep watered, use mulch and I would do a Cambistat treatment.

Cambistat • TreecareScience.com


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm a little leery of cambistat after some major cuts, it will also slow down wound closure.


----------



## Raintree (Jul 13, 2012)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> I'm a little leery of cambistat after some major cuts, it will also slow down wound closure.



Have had very good results using Cambistat on root damaged trees.
A new sewer line was installed through an old neighborhood three years ago. Treated trees are far out preforming non-treated trees.


----------



## pdqdl (Jul 13, 2012)

Excellent thread!


----------

